# Lead paint durability



## Indo (Mar 23, 2011)

Lookingat at the interior of house the otherday. I ask owner when was it last painted. He says 1976. The paint still looks perfect, like nothing i've scene or used. It's not plastic looking. looks amazing aside from stains and chips hear and there. The guy swears it's not lead paint but for it to be 35 years old and still looking like it was painted yesturday it has to be lead paint right? It looks like its still wet.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Test it and see.


----------

